# How much $ to get dog out of pound



## Markjens

Our girl Auti decided she was going exploring today. Neighbors called animal control now she's at the pound. Total cost to get her out $102.00. First offense.

I know I should be glad that she's safe and it was our fault that she took off, but it seems like a pretty steep penalty.

Does that amount seem fair?


----------



## cstallings

One of mine got out (actually a little girl let him out...now I lock my fences) and my neighbors call the dog police. It only cost me 15-20 bucks. And I was ticked at that


----------



## D Osborn

A friend's husband left the gate open-over 200.00.
Demi


----------



## Guest

bet she won't get out again! LOL, just teasing... glad she's safe.


----------



## Steve Amrein

Thanksgiving day we pulled up to the inlaws and they sad the dog had run off. We looked by truck and animal control found him before us and brought him back for free. One of the kids had him out to play and got bored and came in without the dog. They will be putting up fence in the back yard soon.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Paid $10 to get our Yorkie out...

Little Fart never runs off....except this time.


----------



## DuckTruk

bayou beagle said:


> Paid $10 to get our Yorkie out...
> 
> Little Fart never runs off....except this time.



They must charge by the pound (no pun intended)!!


----------



## ErinsEdge

It's pretty steep in my township-so much for no tags on, so much for no rabies tags on each dog and so much per day. It can get pretty pricey depending on who the town contracts with to pick them up.


----------



## Leddyman

Zeke runs off periodically...usually when I'm not home and my wife takes him out. I can't get him to take her seriously. I put a five dollar bounty on him with the neighborhood kids. Anybody shows up with my dog, five dollars a piece for whoever catches him. He's never gone more than a few minutes. Word has spread.


----------



## MJT1977

Here in my town its $40.00 for altered and $150.00 for an unaltered dog. Kinda BS. Also if you cant verify shots and etc.. $80.00/day until you can prove it or pay to get them done. Its all a tax thing. Oh and the dog has to be registered with the city if its picked up and not registered another $200.00.

Point being don't let the dogs get loose!!!!!

I've been lucky

Marty


----------



## Michele Clifton

Leddyman --
I like your solution! Amazing how motivated kids are by $$!


----------



## dreamer2385

that is soo crazy, I do this for nothing,I have the dogs come in my yard, they go in a run, or as a last resort on a tieout. the owner {if they care will come looking}. I dont think this is necessary.


----------



## Aussie

$7,000.00, nine grey/gray hairs, 10 years off my life.

$1,000.00 fines.

$6,075.00 extra fencing.

$25.00 hair dye.

10 years off my life, for 24 hours of panic.


----------



## RemsBPJasper

$10 once we got him registered for like $15. It went up for each day if he was left in there for longer.


----------



## BIG DOG

ya'll live in some money hungry towns/ cities


----------



## piggynuts

It often costs between $200 and $1000 to get your dog out of the pound, it depends on a few things:

-What it did
-Did it bite anyone (rabies test, $25-$100)
-Is it registered (fines) 
-Did it kill another animal (possibly considered vicious and is imprisoned and possibly euthanized, extra fines) 
-Did it bite a person (possibly considered vicious and is imprisoned and possibly euthanized, extra fines) 
-Do you have proof of shots ($50-150)
-Every day is $10-40 for being in "arrest" or being in "control" at the pound 
-Is this the first occurrence (extra) 
-Is it already microchipped ($50-100) 
-Is it spayed/neutered (some cities will mandatory do this if dog is in their possession) $100-200


----------



## IdahoLabs

piggynuts said:


> It often costs between $200 and $1000 to get your dog out of the pound, it depends on a few things:
> 
> -What it did
> -Did it bite anyone (rabies test, $25-$100)


There is no antemortem rabies test...gotta send the brain to the diagnostic lab...usually no cost to you but you won't be getting your dog back in the same condition it arrived in.


----------



## 2dogs1949

My neighbors 2 dogs went exploring. Animal control was called and they picked them up. Cost $70 each.


----------



## Marvin S

Anyone remember the days before Animal Control when people let their bitch in season get followed around by a pack of 
very interested males? Personnel, equipment & proper housing don't come cheap. but apparently folks here feel that their 
act of carelessness should be subsidized by others. 

Ask your city how much they charge for other livestock that is on the loose, cattle or horses?


----------



## NateB

IdahoLabs said:


> There is no antemortem rabies test...gotta send the brain to the diagnostic lab...usually no cost to you but you won't be getting your dog back in the same condition it arrived in.


Not quite the same, but you can do a blood test on a dog to verify if it has a valid titer against rabies. If it does then it is unlikely to contract or can not give the disease.


----------



## IdahoLabs

True Nate....I haven't ever heard of a shelter doing that though. And biting a human + no vaccine history = mandatory euthanasia and testing in the states I'm familiar with. Just found the post amusing. Lol.


----------



## TODD SCHMADL

Markjens said:


> Our girl Auti decided she was going exploring today. Neighbors called animal control now she's at the pound. Total cost to get her out $102.00. First offense.
> 
> I know I should be glad that she's safe and it was our fault that she took off, but it seems like a pretty steep penalty.
> 
> Does that amount seem fair?


It would be cheap at $102.00 if my neighbors pulled that crap on me I would need dam good lawyer, 10k bound to get me out of jail after I was done with my neighbor. What the hell are people this crappy for to their neighbors??? How about catch the dog and contact you like a neighbor should.!


----------



## Jeremy Gibbons

piggynuts said:


> It often costs between $200 and $1000 to get your dog out of the pound, it depends on a few things:
> 
> -What it did
> -Did it bite anyone (rabies test, $25-$100)
> -Is it registered (fines)
> -Did it kill another animal (possibly considered vicious and is imprisoned and possibly euthanized, extra fines)
> -Did it bite a person (possibly considered vicious and is imprisoned and possibly euthanized, extra fines)
> -Do you have proof of shots ($50-150)
> -Every day is $10-40 for being in "arrest" or being in "control" at the pound
> -Is this the first occurrence (extra)
> -Is it already microchipped ($50-100)
> -*Is it spayed/neutered (some cities will mandatory do this if dog is in their possession)* $100-200


Yikes. The adopt don't shop activists at shelters freak me out


----------



## counciloak

Who cares what it $ ? She is safe. I like to keep a second barrier to each gate.


----------



## cripes

Markjens said:


> Our girl Auti decided she was going exploring today. Neighbors called animal control now she's at the pound. Total cost to get her out $102.00. First offense.
> 
> I know I should be glad that she's safe and it was our fault that she took off, but it seems like a pretty steep penalty.
> 
> Does that amount seem fair?


I would gladly reward some one who found my dog, protected it, fed it, and returned it to me. Quiturbitching.


----------



## Matilda22

BIG DOG said:


> ya'll live in some money hungry towns/ cities


Right smh 🤦


----------

